# Cat5e 22 awg and 24 awg



## derrickc (Jun 18, 2011)

Im having trouble connecting my computers in the basement to the rest of my network.

There is a line running to the basement which is cat5e 22 awg and the lines run in my basement are cat5e 24 awg.

I have tested the line that runs down the basement and that is recieving data just fine but when I try connecting it to other lines that are 24 awg there is no connection and it terminates my whole network upstairs as well.

Is there a way to make it work with 2 different gauges of wire.

In addition when I say connecting the wires, all i do is twist the lines with the lines from the upstairs. Cause that is how I did it upstairs and it works very well. But should I buy any hardware or different jacks to make this work in the basement?

Thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The gauge isn't the issue. It's perfectly fine to run different gauge cables. My guess is there's something with the way you're connecting them. How exactly is your network setup as far as hardware (routers, switches, etc)?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"all i do is twist the lines with the lines from the upstairs"

miracles do happen. that is completely and utterly wrong
wire gage has nothing to do with your issue.

Network lines should be properly terminated at each end. There is never to be a break, nor should you untwish more than 3/8's of an inch when crimping on the ends. You also have the wires going into the jack/patch in a particular configuration or it simply won't work.

Proper wiring is all home runned which means you have a patch panel and every line coming from the patch panel end in a outlet.

I would suggest looking as some of the youtube videos on properly terminating cat5e cables.


----------



## derrickc (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok so my setup is a little different but here it goes:

Im using DSL and I have no phone service in the house.

The internet comes into the house to my main junction area. At this spot the signal is sent to the a jack where the the dsl modem/router is. Because I only have one line going to this area I have sent the signal on only two wires(the blue and blue/white) It is tied into a regular phone jack. 

The modem gets the sginal fine and then there is a Ethernet cable going back to the wall jack which is a RJ45. The RJ45 jack only has 4 wires connected to it. The orange pair and the green pair. From this point the signal is then sent back up to my junction area and split off to various areas of the house. The lines are connected with clamps in the junction area.

At this point it is sent to one room and the basement, Keep in mind it is still on the green and orange pairs. I only connect those pairs to my rj45 jacks.

In the basement I am going to split it off to three different rooms. The line goes to the basement and my idea is to clamp the line from the junction area and all three rooms together. I will then put RJ45 jacks in each room and again only connect and orange and green pairs.

When I plug a computer into one of the rj45 jacks to test, there is no connection and the rest of my wired network doesn't work as well. As soon as I unplug the computer the rest of the wired network works again.

To test where the program could be, I installed a rj45 jack in the basement on the main line coming in from the junction area and the works perfectly fine. 

How can I split it off correctly? I figured if the copper lines were touching then it should work. I guess I was wrong.

Thanks for any future help.

P.S. I do know that clamping or twisting the lines together may not be the best way to do it, but it has got the job done in the rest of the house. I think i will now at least go out and by the tools to crimp the lines correctly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are applying telephone wiring know how to network wiring.

Network wiring doesn't work that way. You can't "split" network wiring like that. 

This is why they make switches or 4 lan port routers.
Each network end point has to terminate in a lan port or switch port

This will never work. Lots of good networking and wiring tutorials on the web


----------

